# Did anyone see "American Wedding"?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Took my two teenagers this weekend. We all enjoyed it. Lots of toilet humor like in the first two movies (American Pie 1 & 2). While not quite as good as the others, still pretty darn funny. Stifler is the star of this one.

My only warning is the doggy poo gag. Stifler eats a mouthful. If you have a weak stomach, turn away.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Were there any subtle camp Tamakwa references in that? You probably have no idea what I'm talking about though.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> My only warning is the doggy poo gag. Stifler eats a mouthful. If you have a weak stomach, turn away.


Stiffler has to goto the next level each movie. I suspect if there is a AP4, Stifler will have to eat human brains by accident. 

Actually only reasons I want to see this movie is because of Alyson "I miss Willow" Hannigan and Eugene "Lets Talk About Sex" Levy


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

naw...the human brains thing was already done in "hannibal"...lol


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> naw...the human brains thing was already done in "hannibal"...lol


But Stiffler would had Beer or Urine or Ejaculate somehow involved in the Brains stuff...Even Hannibal wouldn't go there


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

jeffwtux said:


> Were there any subtle camp Tamakwa references in that? You probably have no idea what I'm talking about though.


I don't recall any references to band camp in this one. Amazingly enough, that one wasn't recycled for more yucks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Did anyone see *American Wedding*?"_

Not yet, but I did see -

*American* Beauty
*American* President
*American* Pie
*American* Pie 2
My Best Friend's *Wedding* and
The *Wedding* Planner

Does that count?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I seen this movie and loved it


----------



## Shel (Sep 9, 2003)

I saw it, I loved it! I listen to the soundtrack about every day. Hopping up and down waiting for it to come out on dvd!


----------

